

Fred Wilson: Demo Day "a blast and there are some gems to mine" - jcwentz
http://avc.blogs.com/a_vc/2007/08/y-combinator.html

======
pg
This shows what a nice guy Fred is. How many VCs would advertise a bunch of
promising deals to other VCs?

~~~
migpwr
I hope this doesn't read back negatively but YC is looking a lot like Triple-A
ball in major league baseball.

A talent farm for players brought up through the draft, you let VCs scout and
choose who they want on their team... hah cool.

~~~
blored
best. analogy. ever.

too bad it was lost on over half the audience here, and I'm gonna get down-
voted for this, but yeah, just like the minors.

------
neuro
ok boys, enough ass kissing, get back to work.

------
fredwilson
yeah, but the ass kissing feels good to me!

fred

~~~
ph0rque
Hey Fred, (assuming it really is you), I just noticed you're using the disqus
comment system on your blog. Pretty cool! PG, have you given any thoughts to
using the disqus system in news.YC?

~~~
pg
I'm already using it on my site. If I used it on news.YC, it would _replace_
news.YC.

~~~
ph0rque
I guess what I had in mind is to somehow link the disqus users with news.YC
users so that e.g. Fred Wilson would not have to re-register at news.YC.

